# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фото и видео строевых самолетов ВВС РФ

## Night Hawk

Смотря ветку фотографий Су27ых решил создать эту тему. Ведь не одни же они у нас летают. Надо отдать должное и другим самолетам. Вобщем у кого что есть выкладывайте! :Wink:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Смотря ветку фотографий Су27ых решил создать эту тему. Ведь не одни же они у нас летают. Надо отдать должное и другим самолетам. Вобщем у кого что есть выкладывайте!


внимательно "походив" по форуму Вы обнаружите не только ветку по Су-27...

----------


## Night Hawk

Ну с этим не спорю.Но хотелось бы обобщить.

----------


## Nazar

> Вобщем у кого что есть выкладывайте!


Так почему-бы Вам взять и не начать выкладывать .

----------


## Night Hawk

Ну покрайней мере потому, что живу я не в том городе где аэродром есть,поэтому фотографий сам сделать не могу, а те что по сети ходят конечно могу выложить , но врятли они будут кому-то интересны. Поэтому и прошу выкладывать тех кто может...

----------


## Mig

> Ну покрайней мере потому, что живу я не в том городе где аэродром есть,поэтому фотографий сам сделать не могу, а те что по сети ходят конечно могу выложить , но врятли они будут кому-то интересны. Поэтому и прошу выкладывать тех кто может...


А поконкретнее можно? Я тоже живу далеко от аэродрома и во время ВОВ не жил и что же теперь?  Че хотите, коллега? Может Гугл вам поможет? :Smile: 
Вот, например, для вас Админ старается: Volkel 2009, Нидерланды

----------


## Night Hawk

Может быть. Но все интересные фоты уже у меня есть, а хотелось бы еще.

----------


## Night Hawk

Извиняюсь не видел правки.Фотки канечна красивые но больно не русские)))

----------


## Mig

> Может быть. Но все интересные фоты уже у меня есть, а хотелось бы еще.


Коллега, чесслово мне стыдно за вас. Кажется на одном языке общаемся, но я вас НЕ понимаю.

Что значит "интересные фото"? И если ВСЕ "интересные фото" у вас УЖЕ есть, что зачем вам еще, коли ВСЕ есть?! Хотеть-то- не вредно... 
Помните, как барышня с большой хотелкой  сама с собой, с умной, ес-но, разговаривает: "Че-то хоцца, а че не знаю... То ли сладкого, то ли замуж..." :Smile:  
Вы уж определитесь или вам интересного, или замуж... А может че поострее, со стреловидностью? :Tongue:

----------


## Александр II

Человек вполне нормально, доступно и понятно написал. Предложил создать тему(что он и сделал), где можно было бы выкладывать фотографии других самолётов(которым не посвящены большие темы), к примеру "полёты на Ан-2", или "полёты Ан-225", или "полёты Ту-95МС", и т.д и т.п.

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Начну правда с телефона, но очень красивый самолет АН-12 ЛенВО

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Начну правда с телефона, но очень красивый самолет АН-12 ЛенВО


Самолет красивый. Окраска ужасная...

2 Night Hawk: вы просто хотите красивых и необычных фотографий? Ну вот немного из моих заначек=) Сразу скажу, что все фото не мои и авторов я не знаю. 

Вот просто красивые фото:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Продолжаем:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Теперь необычные фото (хотя, ничего необычного тут нет, просто небанальные фотки):

----------


## Snake

> Теперь необычные фото (хотя, ничего необычного тут нет, просто небанальные фотки):


Последняя фотка на фотошоп похожа

----------


## Pilot

нет, это маньяки у заборчика так фоткают постоянно

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

[QUOTE='[RUS] MK;43212']Самолет красивый. Окраска ужасная...

Окраска стандартная. чем ужасная???

----------


## An-Z

Действительно, обычная окраска для Ан-12, типичное "левашовское" крылышко за фонарём кабины.. и летает красиво! И много!

----------


## [RUS] MK

[QUOTE=Кириллов Кирилл;43254]


> Самолет красивый. Окраска ужасная...
> 
> Окраска стандартная. чем ужасная???


Так понятно, что стандартная. Она стандартно ужасная) И этот оттенок борта и ужасный голубой. Но это, конечно, ИМХО. Может кому-то и нравится, наряду с голубыми обтекателями на МиГах и зелеными на отремонтированных Су-27... Дело вкуса.

----------


## Nazar

> зелеными на отремонтированных Су-27... Дело вкуса.


А на не отремонтированных Су-27 зеленых обтекателей не было ? 
Или раньше это глаз не резало ? :Wink:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

[QUOTE='[RUS] MK;43271']


> Так понятно, что стандартная. Она стандартно ужасная) И этот оттенок борта и ужасный голубой. Но это, конечно, ИМХО. Может кому-то и нравится, наряду с голубыми обтекателями на МиГах и зелеными на отремонтированных Су-27... Дело вкуса.


Нормальный суровый военный цвет :Rolleyes:   ну не камуфлировать его же? Хотя в году так 94-95 видел в леваши АН-12 в камке прилетал, камок был серозеленый зеленая краска была смешена с серой. Красиво смотрелся.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А на не отремонтированных Су-27 зеленых обтекателей не было ? 
> Или раньше это глаз не резало ?


Почему же?  :Smile:  Имелось в виду, что возвращаться к этому не стоит. Я просто выразил свое отношение к этому и думаю, что многие согласятся. И даже если опустить вопрос красоты, как это соотносится с самим понятием камуфляжа? Неужели бледно-голубой самолет с обтекателем насыщенного зеленого цвета в небе плохо видим?  




> Нормальный суровый военный цвет  ну не камуфлировать его же? Хотя в году так 94-95 видел в леваши АН-12 в камке прилетал, камок был серозеленый зеленая краска была смешена с серой. Красиво смотрелся.


По мне, так всем нашим транспортникам больше подходит серый американский камуфляж. Посмотрите на Аны в таком окрасе. Или на индийский Ил-78 с красного флага. Хуже он нашего белого с синими полосочками?  :Smile: 


И вообще избитая тема, но все же пугает такой разнобой окраски. На одном АРЗ Су-27 красят в кислотно-голубо-синий, на другом синий от белого сложно отличить и обтекатели зеленые, на третьем свои художники. То же и с Су-25, да и вообще со всеми самолетами и вертолетами. Одни Ми-8 чего стоят! Хрен найдешь на одном аэродроме 2 одинаковых борта.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Хрен найдешь на одном аэродроме 2 одинаковых борта.

МИ-8МТВ-5 одинаковые и МИ-24ПН тоже :Biggrin:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Хрен найдешь на одном аэродроме 2 одинаковых борта.
> 
> МИ-8МТВ-5 одинаковые и МИ-24ПН тоже


это временно  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Жжоте  :Biggrin:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

АН-12

----------


## Mazuta

МиГ-31 на дозаправке

----------


## Mazuta

Бэкфаер - взлёт в ночь

----------


## Mazuta

Спасатель Ка-27ПС

----------


## Mazuta

Посадка Ту-142МЗ

----------


## Mazuta

Ил-76, взлёт в проливной дождь

----------


## Mazuta

Ан-26, парковый день.

----------


## Mazuta

Ми-8Т, проход над аэродромом.

----------


## Fencer

Огромная военная авиабаза "Терек" (Хабаровск-Центральный) породившая знаменитый 18-й ИАП "Нормандия-Неман" https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...66701513705d25

----------


## Fencer

В Карелии лётчики истребителей Су-35С в ходе учения учились уничтожать воздушные цели на полигоне https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Лётчики военно-транспортной авиации выполнили ночные полеты на самолетах Ил-76 https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Red307

> В Карелии лётчики истребителей Су-35С в ходе учения учились уничтожать воздушные цели на полигоне https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery


Пишут Су-35, при этом на 12 кадрах из 21-го - Су-30СМ.

----------


## Fencer

> Пишут Су-35, при этом на 12 кадрах из 21-го - Су-30СМ.


Журналисты - что с них взять...

----------


## Fencer

Летчики транспортной авиации Западного военного округа провели ночные полеты над Санкт-Петербургом https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id290096

----------


## Fencer

В субботу в Хурбинском авиаполку пройдёт День открытых дверей http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=42359
День открытых дверей проходит на авиабазе в Хурбе в День авиации http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=42362
Несколько сотен человек познакомились с техникой аэродрома Хурба в ходе Дня открытых дверей http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=42364
Глава Комсомольского района принял участие в 109-й годовщине со дня образования военно-воздушных сил в с. Хурба.  https://m.vk.com/wall-203692171_390?...80%D0%B1%D0%B0
Авиаполк п.Хурба. День открытых дверей 2021г https://m.ok.ru/dmitriy.kameron.73/album/915884293063
Аэродром Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба) https://aviaforum.ru/threads/aehrodr...32746/page-242
На аэродроме Хурба состоялся День открытых дверей https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2p1HKuYDEU

----------


## Fencer

Учение транспортной авиации Западного военного округа по перебазированию на запасные аэродромы https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Бомбардировщики Су-34 ЗВО отработали вывод из–под удара противника в Воронежской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...leryПосле первого летного дня конкурса «Авиадартс» АрМИ-2021 российская команда стала лидером во всех номинациях https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
На конкурсе «Авиадартс» в рамках Армейских международных игр-2021 стартовала летная программа https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Участники конкурса «Авиадартс-2021» завершили финальный этап двумя рекордами https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

«АВИАДАРТС-2021» | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Red307

> «АВИАДАРТС-2021» | AviaPressPhoto


Су-30см были, но в конкурсах не участвовали.

----------


## Fencer

Ночные полеты военно-транспортной авиации ЗВО https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Учебно-тренировочные полеты летчиков истребительного авиационного полка ЗВО https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей армейской авиации ЗВО в Смоленской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи истребителей отработали высокоманевренный воздушный бой в Тверской области | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

В Амурском соединении дальней авиации выполнены плановые полёты на самолётах Ту-95мс и Ту-22м3 https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
Российские Ту-160 отрабатывают взаимодействие с белорусскими Су-30 в небе над Белоруссией https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
Проверка навыков пилотирования молодых лётчиков транспортной авиации ЗВО https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
В Поволжье экипажи самолётов Ту-160 и Ту-95мс отработали полеты в темное время суток https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
Армейской авиации Воздушно-космических сил исполнилось 73 года https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
Истребители ЗВО вскрыли систему ПВО «противника» в Астраханской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
ЛТУ экипажей армейской авиации ЗВО в Ленинградской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
Учение авиации Западного военного округа https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
Отработка экипажами истребителей Су-35 и МиГ-31 ЗВО высокоманевренного воздушного боя в Тверской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
В Ленинградской области лётчики транспортной авиации ЗВО выполнили контрольные полеты за летний период обучения https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
В Хабаровском крае летчики военно-транспортной авиации ВВО отработали взлет и посадку при боковом ветре https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
Учебно-тренировочные полеты экипажей армейской авиации ЗВО в Смоленской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Практическое бомбометание с вертолёта Ми-8 http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...tion-bomb.html
Посадка вертолёта на неподготовленную площадку. http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...-airfield.html
Стратегическое учение «Запад-2021» http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...apad-2021.html

----------


## Fencer

Практическое бомбометание с вертолёта Ми-8 http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...tion-bomb.html
Посадка вертолёта на неподготовленную площадку. http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...-airfield.html
Стратегическое учение «Запад-2021» http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...apad-2021.html

----------


## Fencer

Летчики бомбардировочного полка Западного военного округа отработали учебно-тренировочные полеты на аэродроме Балтимор в городе Воронеж https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО прошли учебно-тренировочные полеты в условиях низких температур https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

> На аэродроме Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО прошли учебно-тренировочные полеты в условиях низких температур https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery


https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Полёты военно-транспортной авиации в условиях низких температур http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...peratures.html

----------


## Fencer

Дозаправка в воздухе авиации ЦВО https://fotosn.ru/2021/12/20/дозапра...ции-цво/

----------


## Fencer

Летчики бомбардировочного полка ЗВО провели плановые учебно-тренировочные полеты https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery
В Тверской области экипажи истребителей МиГ-31 ЗВО выполнили фотострельбу по воздушным целям https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Дозаправка в воздухе авиации ЦВО https://fotosn.ru/2021/12/20/%D0%B4%...6%D0%B2%D0%BE/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/12185/

----------


## Fencer

110 лет ВВС — Кубинка | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение
110 лет ВВС — Патриот | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Fencer

В Тамбове 20 августа состоится традиционное авиашоу | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Avia M

В Тамбове зрители увидели в полете больше техники, чем на Форуме в Кубинке...

----------


## Fencer

> В Тамбове зрители увидели в полете больше техники, чем на Форуме в Кубинке...


Так оно и есть.

----------


## Fencer

Дозаправка в воздухе «Русские витязи» | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Fencer

В Амурском авиационном соединении прошли полёты стратегических ракетоносцев с дозаправкой топливом в воздухе https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviationphotos.net/country/r...-vvs-rossii-4/

----------


## Fencer

Полёты в полку ВТА ЗВО в сложных метеоусловиях http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...usloviyax.html

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15984/

----------

